# Kompilieren der JSP-Seiten ohne Aufruf



## Samurider (11. Feb 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Menge JSP-Seiten mit einer Menge Resource-Keys drin.
Da ich umfassende Änderungen/Umstrukturierungen durchgeführt habe, muss ich jetzt jede einzelne Seite innerhalb des Projektes testen (incl. aller Meldungen/Popups und so'n Kram).

Gibt es vielleicht eine einfache Möglichkeit, alle in meinem Projekt befindlichen JSP-Seiten mit einem Schlag kompilieren zu lassen (ohne sie im Browser erst aufzurufen), um so die nicht vorhandenen Keys zu finden?

Danke und Gruß,
JT


----------



## el_barto (11. Feb 2004)

mit ant:
http://www.jsp-develop.de/forum/view/20796/
http://www.jsp-develop.de/forum/view/13593/
falls du nen tomcat nutzt, such mal bei google nach "jspc"


----------



## Samurider (11. Feb 2004)

Jo, super.
Damit wird es gehen, danke!


Hm... ist es ein Problem, wenn ich keinen Tomcat verwende?
Reicht es aus, wenn ich die jasper.jar und jasper-runtime.jar zur Verfügung stelle?


----------



## Samurider (12. Feb 2004)

Hm, ok... soweit so gut. Brauche also keinen Tomcat....

Bin nicht sonderlich erfahren mit Ant, deshalb meine Frage:
Wie spreche ich JspC an?

```
[jasperc] java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/jasper/JspC
```


----------



## el_barto (12. Feb 2004)

hab leider keine ahnung. musst du wohl hier schauen: http://ant.apache.org/manual/


----------



## Samurider (12. Feb 2004)

Da war ich schon... vielleicht nicht genau genug geschaut.


----------



## el_barto (12. Feb 2004)

auch hier? http://ant.apache.org/manual/OptionalTasks/jspc.html


----------



## Samurider (12. Feb 2004)

Ja...
Mittlerweile bin ich kurz davor, Tomcat zu installieren.
Ich sollte mich erst einmal vernünftig in Ant einarbeiten, sonst wird das wahrscheinlich nichts.
 :###


----------

